# dead clutch pedal



## yobrix27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a 95 hb 2 wheel drive that sat for a few years before i bought it in georgia. now that its getting colder in ohio (where i live) the clutch seems dead when you push it in and engaging gears is near impossible but after driving for a little bit it stiffens up to normal and gears engage fine. its always squealed a bit with the clutch disengaged like it was a release bearing going bad but never made shifting this impossible. any suggestions besides dropping the tranny and changing the release bearing??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you sure it's not the hydraulic clutch system that's the problem, rather than the clutch, itself?


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Start by changing/bleeding the clutch system. It's a small system so it's pretty quick to get new fluid into it and it's a cheap option. Next, it sounds like it gets better once it warms up. That would make me think the trans fluid is warming up and getting thinner allowing it to work better. You might try a syn as they are thinner and less affected by the cold, but cost more than just putting in regular. The last thing you do is pull the trans because that is way more work and you don't know that it isn't something easier because you haven't tried it.


----------



## yobrix27 (Jun 11, 2010)

yea im not much of a mechanic i just try and learn as problems pop up but after doing a clutch job before the absolute last thing i wanted to do was drop the transmission especially if there are other, simpler things to try. i appreciate the help guys.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the oil in the trans is a little thick, drain a qt or so and refill with something a little thinner...
I would check the condition of the system, hose, cyl, bleed it etc
If you do pull the trans... replace the clutch a long with the t-brg... it would be cheaper and less of a headach in the long run


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

If the 95 is like my 92....be aware that the clutch Hyd. system is a three (3) part system....it has the clutch master cyl mounted on the drivers side firewall, then over on the passenger side firewall is a clutch dampner....then the slave cyl is mounted on the bell housing....you have to bleed the dampner also...it has a bleeder screw on it....bleed from the master cyl to the dampner, then do the slave cyl.....

If the clutch dampner is shot.....they are very difficult to find and expensive when you do....most people just use and double female fitting and bypass it....that is what I did and have not had a problem

Good luck...hope you get it straight


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

After reading your post again, I would bet money that it just needs to be bleed....You said it got better after driving it a bit.....It appears that there is air in the system, and as you are driving it (using the clutch) you are pumping it up and then it works....


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

jblakeslee said:


> After reading your post again, I would bet money that it just needs to be bleed....You said it got better after driving it a bit.....It appears that there is air in the system, and as you are driving it (using the clutch) you are pumping it up and then it works....


That's sounds reasonable.


----------

